# Silly question but I just want to know how to check acceptance rate?



## Joseph Otto (Dec 7, 2014)

I feel Uber partners website and their app are not that informational. Can't see the reviews from my passengers, my acceptance rate and etc.

Maybe I'm new to this and misfocused on something but I want some feedbacks from the trips I have done.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Bi weekly partner summary from Uber L.A. is where I see acceptance % and weekly rating.

Dashboard / partner app show driver rating average of last 500 rides.


----------



## Joseph Otto (Dec 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Bi weekly partner summary from Uber L.A. is where I see acceptance % and weekly rating.
> 
> Dashboard / partner app show driver rating average of last 500 rides.


Thank you for the information. I just started 3 days ago. A bit too far away from Bi weekly partner summary lol


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Bi weekly partner summary from Uber L.A. is where I see acceptance % and weekly rating.
> 
> Dashboard / partner app show driver rating average of last 500 rides.


6 weeks, and I've never seen any of this information. I count my rides manually, and I assume they'll just let me know when they care about my acceptance rate.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for reaching out. In order to protect both rider and driver privacy, partners cannot view a specific rider’s trip ratings. Riders will also never be able to view your rating of them, and cancelled trips will never count toward your rating.


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

Like this is stuff Lyft has and I believe they are newer. I'm about 700 rides in with Lyft and 60 rides in with Uber, and clearly the Lyft is one step or a couple steps ahead of Uber. Lyft is just more streamlined, quick, and shows more information that you care about. 

And also Lyft's computer website is severs steps ahead. Uber' computer website got almost l nothing we really care about.


----------

